# Once the backlash hits the LGBTQ community, where will all the transtrenders go? What will they do?



## Noir drag freak (May 24, 2022)

So I’m encouraging a backlash towards the LGBTQ community and was wondering what will happen to the genderqueer and trans folk? The reason I’m encouraging a backlash is so that I can get my community back. The sooner they leave those people the better it’ll be in the long run. However, I’m curious as how the genderqueers and trans will face the new coming reality.


----------



## eDove (May 24, 2022)

The ones who're opting for zero effort identities are gonna dip the second any effort's required.


----------



## gang weeder (May 24, 2022)

They'll just "de-transition." Plenty already have, after the initial high from the trendiness wore off. Same as any other fad. The big difference with this one I guess, is that those who were dumb enough to get hormones/surgery might have permanent consequences that can never be addressed. I guess those will be really depressed and/or rope. Unfortunate, but nothing to write home about in the grand scheme of things human societies go through. The interesting angle will be when they start suing the doctors who let them do this shit as minors.

You'll know we're in the proper backlash phase when said lawsuits start really hitting the mainstream discourse. In a twist of irony, gynocentrism might actually help pull us out of the trans insanity, because young women going to court and telling their sob story might be the thing that could finally sway otherwise immutable normies to finally realize how fucked up the tranny shit is.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 24, 2022)

I get flashbacks to when metrosexuals first showed up before disappearing when it wasn't trendy anymore.

Only difference they didn't mutilate their body for e-cred, so I can see some damaged individuals doubling down.


----------



## Muscle Manlet (May 24, 2022)

Fortunately this backlash is going to include concentration camps.


----------



## Beautiful Border (May 24, 2022)

I know someone who identified as trans (FTM), then as "non-binary", and then dropped it entirely. This was over the span of about eighteen months. The entire extent of her "transition" was changing her wardrobe slightly and cutting her hair short. I have a gut feeling that the vast majority of people identifying as trans are like her and aren't medically transitioning, perhaps because they know on some level they don't want to do something they can't take back.


----------



## Ser Prize (May 24, 2022)

A generation of tomboys with their tits hacked off and terrible kermit voices.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 24, 2022)

There are many reasons people turn trans.  Here's some of my predictions based on it.

Trenders who barely touched their body: straight on to the next alternative scene or start growing up.  Attention seeking rebels who want to feel cool or in a group tend to just assimilate into the next cultural resistance or start realizing they don't care about the scene anymore and move on to normal adult life things.
People with body image issues and severe anxiety/depression:they'll either get clinical help or will insists and scream that it's not an illness.  It will be like dealing with eating disorder patients, since that's usually what happens with body issues.  Sadly, body image issues are mental health conditions with a high early death rate due to suicides and screwing with body functions too much.  We won't be able to tell until 5 years from now if people are getting early cancer or other diseases from HRT (puberty blockers we know will cause early onset osteoporosis). I have a sad feeling that people like this will have the hardest time bouncing back.
Personality disorders: Borderlines and Narcidsist will move on to cling to something else for a valid identity and gain control over a group.  You can see it in some of our older troons' histories here on the farms, first starting in one popular group then jumping ship to the next when they can't use said group anymore.  Their fate is to keep being fucking annoying and obnoxious.
People who transitioned to pray the gay away: they'll have support groups for each other over shared child abuse.  They'll go into...
Detransitioners in general: Some may figure it is easier to be their fake gender because they went the whole nine yards, some reclaim their old gender status, some spiral and get into risky habits.  They too will have support groups.
Autistic people will continue to be autistic.   We can't tell if the people who's special interest is gender will ever go into a new interest that eclipses the old one of gender.  I assume they'll stay who they are and be holdouts, but mostly as basement dwellers.  
Fetishists: depends.  The ones who are willing to accept it will have a better life.  Those who don't will end up on the farms or worse.  The most diehard fetishist will still defend it like it was misunderstood and keep circlejerking themselves off.


TL; DR: most will start a support club, see therapists, and try to move on even if it's hard.  People with terrible mental health problems who don't get them addressed will burn themselves out or be taken out by their biology, drugs, or their own hand as suicide.  Autist stay in basements and fetishists cry and scream.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 24, 2022)

> The reason I’m encouraging a backlash is so that I can get *my community* back.


forgive me if this is dumb but what community is that exactly


----------



## Beautiful Border (May 24, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> They'll just "de-transition." Plenty already have, after the initial high from the trendiness wore off. Same as any other fad. The big difference with this one I guess, is that those who were dumb enough to get hormones/surgery might have permanent consequences that can never be addressed. I guess those will be really depressed and/or rope. Unfortunate, but nothing to write home about in the grand scheme of things human societies go through. The interesting angle will be when they start suing the doctors who let them do this shit as minors.
> 
> You'll know we're in the proper backlash phase when said lawsuits start really hitting the mainstream discourse. In a twist of irony, gynocentrism might actually help pull us out of the trans insanity, because young women going to court and telling their sob story might be the thing that could finally sway otherwise immutable normies to finally realize how fucked up the tranny shit is.


That's why I'm not really concerned by the left's current ideological obsession with "gender-affirming care for trans kids" . There are only two possible long-term outcomes: either the people pushing it are (somehow) actually correct and there are no negative consequences to all of this (and in that case, no harm, no foul), or in 20-30 years there will be a wave of horror stories, lawsuits, and suicides, and anyone who supported this now will be desperately trying to pretend they didn't. In either case, there is no harm in taking a cautious and apprehensive stance when it comes to _experimenting on children. _


----------



## HarveyMC (May 24, 2022)

I'm personally partial to 'benign' trannies. Like if your moms told you to chop off your dick, you did, and you became a fervent supporter of le trans rights bc you had to justify your mangled existence, who could blame you? My qualms start and stop with trannies who push it onto children/mentally ill people/encourage it throughout society.


----------



## Helvetica (May 24, 2022)

i think most of the trenders who didn't do anything permanent will latch on to the next fad. those who did will probably be depressed and all of the minors will probably sue the hell out of their doctors. the end.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (May 24, 2022)

41% will rise to 99%


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 24, 2022)

As long as it results in  heapin' mess of suicide, I'll be happy.


----------



## Getwhatyou (May 24, 2022)

Go outside faggot. Mentally ill people taking themselves out of the breeding pool is a good thing. 

The best thing is that they do it without any help from you. 

Watch from sidelines and enjoy their self inflicted misery


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (May 24, 2022)

The so called LGBTQ++++++ community isn't really one community; it's just a bunch of  non-straights coming togehter like they all the same.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (May 24, 2022)

Well I sexually identify as an Apache attack helicopter 

Where’s my parade


----------



## snailslime (May 24, 2022)

you won't do shit op


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 24, 2022)

There is no way back from puberty blockers and chopping off body parts. That's why they make good culture war footsoldiers.


----------



## Shidoen (May 24, 2022)

Back under their parents wing.


----------



## Autistic Sandwich (May 24, 2022)

Many of these people only joined this cult for identity status brownie points.
They'll probably move on and join the next big thing, as soon as possible.

*Society as a whole will learn little, if nothing at all.*



Spoiler: WARNING TL;DR:  Socio-political analysis sperg



It's also not unlikely a few of them will actually turn deeply religious, as many "recovering addicts" do, and we'll see them preaching to congregations, publicly denouncing the irreversible damage they went through.
This way they'll still get to be the center of attention, receive validation, and feel some relief of their buyer's remorse. In turn, the community gets fulfillment to its claim of moral superiority.

Many troons and enbies will tell you they actually come from religious backgrounds, where they may have been in fact mistreated to some extent at some point. But they willfully ignore they still carried this church mentality when they joined the alphabet soup movement. This circumstance partly explains how and why the "intersectional" liberal left has developed such a cult-like zealous behavior in the last years, as the members keep replicating the emotional trauma that defined them in first place.

Therefore, it may be easier than expected for some of them to revert back into their previous beliefs and return to their congregations as lost lambs and prodigal sons of biblical parable.

After all, this is nothing new. Ritual castration has formed part of religious practice since classical antiquity (e.g., the cult of Cybele), to modern times in the 20th century (the Skoptsy sect and many other cults).
To some degree, the rise of transgenderism and gender indentity politics was predictable: a consequence of certain social issues, as a misguided solution to some worries of our times.

I suspect people in the future will look back at transgenderism as yet another historical expression of bizarre practices and apocalyptic beliefs.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 24, 2022)

A large wave of suicides, lawsuits, further increasing the backlash.


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 24, 2022)

Back to being incels.


----------



## urr13 account (May 24, 2022)

Things have basically just gotten more and more insane for years on end so im not sure theres any going back for society anytime soon. But, if things do magically swing back:

Those who didn't completely mutilate their bodies and just took on an 'alt' pronoun or started dressing like a tard will quietly switch back. Some who got the surgery will form class-action lawsuits for what was done to them.

Lastly, the most deranged and abusive troons, Jessica Yaniv types, will either 41% themselves or be burned along with all the tranny and LGBTQ propoganda books.


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 24, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Things have basically just gotten more and more insane for years on end so im not sure theres any going back for society anytime soon. But, if things do magically swing back:
> 
> Those who didn't completely mutilate their bodies and just took on an 'alt' pronoun or started dressing like a tard will quietly switch back. Some who got the surgery will form class-action lawsuits for what once done to them.
> 
> Lastly, the most deranged and abusive troons, Jessica Yaniv types, will either 41% themselves or be burned with along with all the tranny and LGBTQ propoganda books.


Yeah, first maybe OP could get the brain trust of the autism thunderdome to figure out where _anyone_ is going to go and what they're going to do, because that still seems to be pretty up in the air even just a few years out.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 24, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> forgive me if this is dumb but what community is that exactly


He likes penis. He eat da poo poo.


----------



## Wormy (May 24, 2022)

How do you intend to survive the backlash in the first place?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 24, 2022)

If your username is unironic and you are indeed a "drag freak" you are part of the problem and should get someone to help you break your attachment to demonic fetishistic shit and become a normal human.


----------



## Wormy (May 24, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> If your username is unironic and you are indeed a "drag freak" you are part of the problem and should get someone to help you break your attachment to demonic fetishistic shit and become a normal human.


Demonic. 

You speak like you know what that word actually entails.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 24, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Demonic.
> 
> You speak like you know what that word actually entails.


Not sure what you're getting at but it's not that hard to recognize.

Attach files is borked at the moment but see here


----------



## Wormy (May 25, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Not sure what you're getting at but it's not that hard to recognize.
> 
> Attach files is borked at the moment but see here


You're confusing Demonic with Stupid or Baudy.

I've encountered demons. I may be agnostic, but not when it comes to malevolent...things...out there past our normal perception.  You don't interact with them without the experience scarring you in some form, mentally or physically. To equate just some painted clown face cringe to that is just laughable to me. If you don't buy it, fine, but I know what I saw, and a picture of a bunch of faggot attention whores is nothing like that.


----------



## Pukebucket (May 25, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> I've encountered demons. I may be agnostic, but not when it comes to malevolent...things...out there past our normal perception.  You don't interact with them without the experience scarring you in some form, mentally or physically. To equate just some painted clown face cringe to that is just laughable to me. If you don't buy it, fine, but I know what I saw, and a picture of a bunch of faggot attention whores is nothing like that.


Damn OP, you type really well for someone who grafted a chainsaw onto your arm-stump.


----------



## Wormy (May 25, 2022)

Pukebucket said:


> Damn OP, you type really well for someone who grafted a chainsaw onto your arm-stump.


Ah, Evil Dead joke. 

No, I was a fan of that series long before the shit I speak of. Besides, would Ash have described it like THAT?


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 25, 2022)

I was posting on another forum and the guy predicted that this is all just a fad, and it will blow over. He said in a few years or so. 

Trannies make up less than a fraction point of the US population. That's less than 1%. 50% of them will eventually kill themselves. Who cares? 

It's a mental illness and it should be treated like one. Like they used to back in the old days. Lock them away from the public and keep them drugged up. Not this bullshit now where people pretend it's normal and nothing is wrong. That's just playing into the mental illness. 

I imagine the ones with the actual mental illness will still be bat shit crazy. Nothing is going to change for them. But all the faggots that jumped on the fad wagon for virtue signaling points will move onto the new cringey shit.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

Aren't you afraid of that backlash backfiring and you losing your rights or teeth?


----------



## TheFinalCountdown (May 25, 2022)

It's the same like those emo goth girls back in the Myspace era, they just "disappear."

After the event you just talked about happens, after the woke crap has died down, the world will finally become more innocent.


----------



## Cilleystring (May 25, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> That's why I'm not really concerned by the left's current ideological obsession with "gender-affirming care for trans kids" . There are only two possible long-term outcomes: either the people pushing it are (somehow) actually correct and there are no negative consequences to all of this (and in that case, no harm, no foul), or in 20-30 years there will be a wave of horror stories, lawsuits, and suicides, and anyone who supported this now will be desperately trying to pretend they didn't. In either case, there is no harm in taking a cautious and apprehensive stance when it comes to _experimenting on children. _


That second part is what myself and many others are afraid of though. Pushing this onto kids and getting them to transition for social media likes and fetishes is a pretty horrifying and completely unfair to do a child. I agree it won't be a thing that continues, but feel bad for those children because its going to be a rough day when they find out its not for them but too late.


----------



## Toolbox (May 25, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> As long as it results in  heapin' mess of suicide, I'll be happy.


I want a tranny heaven's gate by 2030.


----------



## Beautiful Border (May 25, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> That second part is what myself and many others are afraid of though. Pushing this onto kids and getting them to transition for social media likes and fetishes is a pretty horrifying and completely unfair to do a child. I agree it won't be a thing that continues, but feel bad for those children because its going to be a rough day when they find out its not for them but too late.


I agree, the children are victims in this scenario, but the truth always comes out in the end.


----------



## Noir drag freak (May 25, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Aren't you afraid of that backlash backfiring and you losing your rights or teeth?


 No. I have homosexual friends from some of the most “anti-gay” parts of the world. They’re making it and living their lives. Besides, the backlash will mostly affect the middle classes and attention whores.  I came to realize that homophobia is mostly for them.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (May 25, 2022)

Autistic Sandwich said:


> They'll probably move on and join the next big thing, as soon as possible.


I dread to think what the next big thing might be, from cutting of your dick to infinity and beyoooond.


----------



## Hoi Polloi (May 29, 2022)

Young people who never took any medical steps to transition will look back at themselves and laugh, like we all do at the dumb things we thought were cool when we were young. Their parents will pull out the photos of them with a teal undercut and pronoun badge every time they bring a new boyfrind or girlfriend to meet the family.

Those who got the chop will cry about how they were misled by medical professionals and start suing for malpractice, many of them will be right and some of them will win.

Old perverts will have to readjust to being kicked out of places for being perverts.

Munchausen by Proxy parents will have to find a new diagnosis to make their exceptionally ordinary children special.

Men going through midlife crises will go back to having affairs and buying sports cars.

Butch lesbians will go back to being butch lesbians.

We'll all go back to calling it LGB.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 29, 2022)

They'll be going to hell, Allah willing.


----------



## Idiotron (May 30, 2022)

They will find another trend to follow.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (May 30, 2022)

The British had "section 28" from the late 80's shockingly to 2003. While it was not illegal to be gay over there they seemed to be much more opposed culturally to them even compared to the United States. The promotion of homosexuality in England was minimal. 

The US could perhaps think of such a law to get ahold on this problem. I'm not saying to lock up the trannies and queers but to end the media fixation on them would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Jun 1, 2022)

Honestly, sometimes the fucked thing about backlash or opposition, is that it 'brings a community closer', and sometimes vulnerable sorts-of-people will follow shepherds with bad intentions, because they will tell their flock that what's coming for them would be so much worse than what ever could possibly lie ahead on the road that the shepherd's leading them down.

Like there's people who deserve to go hell, but then there's just people that those kinds of people have convinced that they are 'the good guys', no matter what.

Sometimes, you have to be very.... neutral in how you present yourself.
 I think that in that case, that criticizing someone for a trait they can't help (i.e: feeling like they are supposed to be transgender, or having a mental illness) will just make righteous people more defensive for a somewhat reasonable reason. 

I believe it works better to convince, when people point out other people's misdeeds, without blaming it on something that non-predatory people would also have...

You know, like, if there's people excusing the actions of some trans person who is abusive.... (on the basis that trans can do no wrong), I wish that many people would publically ask,
 "Hey! What if a cisgender person did that? Would you defend them? (or a white heterosexual cisgender male yuppie scum... et cetera.)
 Why don't you think trans people are human like everyone else, and capable of committing the same human acts as other people?
 Do you not think trans people are normal people?"

or whatever some group is particularly saying.... if there's a way to use what they're saying against them, and show just how bigoted and mentally fucked up they are.

Because I've seen how some people will lie about 'the outside world' and pretend like all the goddamn cissies are out to get us, oh no.... and everything.
 You have to evaluate the personalities of the people in a group... because everyone will react in an individual way.


Some people will just stay in a group until they die, even if they're not even 'really trans', if they think 'the outside world' is going to be hostile to them.
They could live productive lives without having to contort themselves into some gender box... but they could choose to just stick with it, even if they would be miserable as an actual transsexual. People make dumb decisions every day. Fads don't go away for everyone... even if they're just doing it because it's a fad.
 They could keep chugging on principle until they see no reason not to neck themselves, because everyone 'just goddamn hates them so much, boo hoo, what did I ever do?'


----------



## byuu (Jun 1, 2022)

Invest in de-transition clinics. It's going to be a real industry soon.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 2, 2022)

To answer the question at hand, we first need to look where the cracks are already starting to show.

There are already splinter groups that are gaining traction, such as the LGB Alliance. One look into their website and you can find that they have established footholds in first world countries such as Australia, Mexico and Wales, just to name a few. Additionally, said group promotes themselves as a space for detransitioners to speak about "... their experiences with dysphoria, transition, the medical industry, and the trans community, as well as their right to expose truths about transition that many aim to keep buried."

This tells me that there is already a growing number of LGB individuals who don't associate with the LGBT+ movement due to how it has devolved into an echo chamber for troons.

As to where the transtrenders will go once the backlash within the LGBT+ community becomes too great (most likely due to evidence of expidited medicalization of young individuals that later show serious side effects and detransition later in life) so too will the LGBT+ community dissolve into these likely groups:


LGB - Consisting of Lesbian, Gays & Bisexuals, this group will collaborate to continue pursuit of equal rights and representation for their kind. LGB may also show solidarity/allyship with True Transsexuals, Detransitioners & GNC but remain adimant about their separation from these groups, as LGB is based solely on sexual orientation (homosexual, bisexual). 


"True" Transsexuals - Those that have suffered from the lifelong mental illness of dysphoria that all forms of psychological treatment have failed to remediate, leading the individual to undergo body modifications that there is no long or short term regret over AND who additionally solely identify and conform with all standards of the sex they transitioned to. These individuals will dodge the majority of the ire and hatred that falls on the trans community, and will most likely be accepted into LGB groups out of respect for their conformity and struggle to actually become what sex they have transitioned to.


Fetishized Transsexuals & Transgendered - This group is defined by AGP men and AAP women who have either fully, partially or never modified their body and only mimic stereotypes of the sex they fetishize to be for masturbatory reasons. Seen by LGB and True transsexuals as people who are deviant and force their fetish on unwilling participants, this group will most likely splinter into their own group due to shunning by the LGB and true transsexuals. The splintered group of Fetishized TS & TG will most likely associate and be adopted into the BDSM and fetish communities and continue their agenda of forced acceptance into wider society, which will be countered by wider society and the LGB groups. This group also includes TS & TG who have transitioned and refuse to admit regret/wrongdoing out of stubbornness.


Transtrenders & Associated Detransitioners - This includes those that have either fully, partially or never transitioned who either detransition or stop mimicking the opposite of their natal sex due to having been pressured into transition due to repressed homosexuality, grooming/peer pressure, or understanding that their motivation was based on fetishization. The latter will most likely detransition into crossdressers with no public or coercive deviance and associate with BDSM / fetish groups. The former will detransition to be their true selves and be welcomed into the LGB groups and have a their support as once-misguided and manipulated individuals. The Middle (groomed/peer pressured heterosexuals) will associate with detransitioners welcomed by the LGB for support but pursue as normal a life as they can achieve. Additionally, repressed homosexuals and pressured heterosexuals may also choose to associate as/with GNC. 


Gender Non-conforming - These individuals, defined by their refusal to adhere to gender norms but not take any steps to transition will most likely fall into their own subsections of heterosexual or LGB groups as they never had desire to transition but unfortunately were associated with the trans movement. Having made an effort to prove that they do not want to physiologically change but just live on their own terms, they may largely fall out of attention and eventually mix into their respective heterosexual and LGB groups.

This is by no means a complete list, but what I can come up with off the top of my head. I hope the splintering of the LGBT+ community happens sooner rather than later, so LGB individuals can repair their reputation and continue pursuit of equal rights.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Jun 13, 2022)

I think my suggestion for how to stop trannyism from being such a popular social trend -- at least in a certain way -- is to take away the 'credit' that one gains by identifying as transgender, in certain scenes.
...but you don't do that by making _tranny_ the lower-class, because then the pendulum will just swing the other way again, like it has before.

The thing is that 'cisgender' identity -- within these hip cliques -- tends to have a 'regressive' old-school connotation.
 I think one possible change would be to refer to someone's 'cisgender' status, as just 'non-transgender', or "I'm not trans."
Then there is no connotation. 

The other thing, (which this version only works for people who naturally have a certain personality type).... is to set a good example of what you want other people to follow. 
If you're a masculine type of chick, and you don't think testosterone injections will make your life better... then quietly set an example of,
 "I can be this, and still be female."

Same thing with feminine-type-of-guys. If that's what you want to be, then don't bend to the social pressure.
 Just pretend that this trans trend has never fucking happened, and just be yourself... and people may start waking out of their daze.

...Engaging in any way with the narrative... is just playing the game the way they want you to.
 It's your game, they can be playing by your rules. 

I actually believe that everyone should set a good example, but these two seem to be the most prominent hot-button trans issues, but if everyone is setting a good example of what people can be, then that's just better.
 Anyone can contribute to making the world a better place.

...but do not make it at all about how you're rebelling against the tranny menace.
 Allow people to come to their own conclusions, and mentally work things out for themselves.

 You can't tell people what to think, unless you just want to run an opposing cult to the Tranny Mafias... (but that sounds like a lot of work for no net gain.)


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jun 13, 2022)

LGBT, one of these things are not like the other, one of these things are not treated as a sexuality. I never understood it, Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transexual, we all have the same rights as a straight married couple now. Transexual's definition has changed over time and has become the term transgender. The LGBT community shouldn't care about transgenders as they are either man or woman and fall into one of the categories Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual. Transexual, however, are cross dresser or people who want sex while acting like the opposite sex, that doesn't necessarily mean they want to do reconstructive surgery; they just like being treated like the opposite sex. 

What we really should have done is encouraged transgender people to form their own movement and support them as allies but keep them separate. Problem is, gender dysphoria is a very rare mental disorder and there wasn't enough people for that to happen. Look at it now, go form your own movement and stop co-opting our own. The LGBT community should stop enabling it.


----------

